# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  ПРОДАМ БАЗЫ КОНТАКТОВ, ЛИДЫ С САМЫХ АКТУАЛЬНЫХ ЛЕНДИНГОВ!!!

## morf5423432

Forex leads CPA | Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджбэк (chargeback), Казино.

Только целевой качественный трафик.
ПРОДАЖА ФОРЕКС ЛИДОВ.
• Любое ГЕО
• Инвестиции, Криптовалюта, Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджбэк (chargeback), Казино.
• Создаем продающие креативы
• Более 300 лидов / день
Настраиваем кампании в поисковых сетях Yandex и Google. Это наиболее целевой и качественный трафик.
Привлекаем клиентов из социальных сетей, в первую очередь из Facebook.
Рассылки по существующим базам электронных адресов. Можно получить большое количество лидов.
Получаем лиды из тизерных сетей, баннерной рекламы, попандеров, кликандеров и т.д.
Лидогенерация (lead generation) строго в одни руки, проданные базы клиенту другим клиентам не перепродаем.
По ценам обращайтесь в телеграмм или на почту:
Tелеграмм @navimorfiys

----------

